# Valspar paint



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

buddy75 said:


> or what would be a good paint to use for walls and celling i dont like painting so pay people to paint the walls in house im colsing on. wont it to last so it dont need done again in a couple of months painters please help like i said i dont know or like painting!!!!!


Valspar is low end paint. Get Pratt and Lambert Accolade, SW Superpaint or BM Regal.


----------



## buddy75 (Jun 22, 2010)

looking to paint hole house the old lady washs walls monthy what would u rec.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Go to ANY real paint store and get your paint. The painters( if professional) will know what to buy and what to avoid. most would avoid any paint from blowes or homely depot.:yes:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've had only two experiences with Valspar--Both very bad.

I found it to be thin with absolutely horrible coverage.

First experience---Bought 10 gal to paint ceilings--gave it up as unusable--sprayed the basement rafters with it--that was a waste of time.too.

Second experience ---Customer supplied paint for a bath room.--Opened can--tried one brush full--
sent customer out to get Benjamin Moore.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> I've had only two experiences with Valspar--Both very bad.
> 
> I found it to be thin with absolutely horrible coverage.
> 
> ...


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## ckr31 (Sep 11, 2010)

I think its just a matter of what u like when it comes to paint.A burger is a burger some like McDonalds while others like burger king and then some are faithful to Wendys.they are all burgers and they all get you full.I have painted my whole Home with Valspar premium line of paint.I have no complaints.I did try that olympia brand which is really crap just no for me


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

ckr31 said:


> I think its just a matter of what u like when it comes to paint.A burger is a burger some like McDonalds while others like burger king and then some are faithful to Wendys.they are all burgers and they all get you full.I have painted my whole Home with Valspar premium line of paint.I have no complaints.I did try that olympia brand which is really crap just no for me



Ummm....yeah...so paint's paint and all restaurants have drive through windows? You need to get out more. :whistling2:

I nominate that for most idiotic post of the year.


----------



## cumak (Apr 17, 2010)

I've seen many posts where Valspar gets trashed, but I have had a good experience with it. I painted my entire last house in Valspar and I'm part way through my current house, and I don't really have any complaints (especially considering the price). Granted, I'm just a weekend warrior and I've never tried "good" paint like BM or SW, so maybe I just don't know what I'm missing. 

I will say that cutting in along baseboards and ceilings usually takes me a long time, and a thicker paint would probably help. I always do 2 coats also. For people who make a living doing this, it probably saves a lot of time using a better quality paint.


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

it's really not that bad of a paint to shoot with an airless. my quam with it is where it's priced. if it was $12 a gallon i could understand it. problem is, they have it priced against classic 99 / promar 200 and it's not as easy to apply with a brush or roller. there is also one more cavat with valspar. some colors don't cover worth a damn while others do. between that and the price i'm not sure why anyone would consider it unless sherwin williams was a LONG ways away. it is better than behr though....usually. their signature line is also not bad but again, priced high for what it is.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

It severly overpriced for what it is. At $32 a gallon it barely keeps up with the contractor paint fro SW and BM that is $10 less.


----------

